# Fundamentals of Small Arms Training VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

This is really a superbly done training movie that thoroughly introduces the viewer to the fundamentals of how small arms operate.











[YOU_TUBE]GJzXG7MYX1c[/YOU_TUBE]


----------

